# What type of weed is this?



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey just curious if anyone knows what type Of weed this is I get up the side of my side walk every year?!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Maybe some kind of purslane?


----------



## Venom454 (Jun 29, 2021)

Seems to be Purslane, I have it grow sometimes in the same area if I knick the edge with the snowblower over winter. Any cheap weed killer that's safe for lawns will do the trick.


----------

